# Need rooting help



## dstockham (Mar 18, 2012)

I have a Transformer like tablet. Same hardware (nearly), same OS (provided by ASUS). One problem is that it has no volume control buttons.
I tried the nachoroot method bit it fails at the "/dev/local.profile " or "Step 2" process through adb. See http://www.androidpolice.com/2012/01/04/exclusive-nachoroot-brings-root-access-to-the-transformer-prime-even-with-the-newest-firmware/
If anyone has another idea, I am willing to try.


----------



## Asrmatt (Aug 30, 2011)

What is the make and model of the tablet that you own? Being that each manufacturer can make certain changes to their software may be where the issue lies. Have you tired using the z4root app? It is not available on the market. You will have to do a search to find it or I can send it to you if you would like.


----------



## dstockham (Mar 18, 2012)

Asrmatt said:


> What is the make and model of the tablet that you own? Being that each manufacturer can make certain changes to their software may be where the issue lies. Have you tired using the z4root app? It is not available on the market. You will have to do a search to find it or I can send it to you if you would like.


It seems I have tried many root methods. The device is made my a company that is owned by ASUS. It is not currently available on the market. I will check out z4root..
Thanks 

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## iamtyy (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm interested in knowing more about this tablet. Can you tell us anything?


----------



## dstockham (Mar 18, 2012)

iamtyy said:


> I'm interested in knowing more about this tablet. Can you tell us anything?


What more would you like to know that isn't in the thread?

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## redwizard69 (Feb 26, 2012)

how about the name of the tablet to start?


----------



## JaredDavis (Jan 25, 2012)

redwizard69 said:


> how about the name of the tablet to start?


How about we check what forum this is in... Asus Eee Pad Transformer, also known as the TF101
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-6


----------



## slufoot69 (Apr 16, 2012)

Its not a TF101 if it has no volume control.


----------



## kermur (Nov 19, 2011)

So cryptic. Davis, way to be an ass.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using RootzWiki


----------



## Thing O Doom (May 30, 2012)

There are several methods to root the latest firmware, you can use my one-click (In my signature), or wolf's flash method. Or the downgrade method then root using Viper/Nacho. More info on current Firm?


----------

